

The Quest to Replace Passwords [pdf] - zarvox
http://www.jbonneau.com/doc/BHOS12-IEEESP-quest_to_replace_passwords.pdf

======
yurisagalov
The table on page 11 gives a remarkably concise view of the state of the
industry shows us just how much work we still have to do.

------
higherpurpose
Why can't we use several authentication mechanisms at once? For example I
don't think it takes that much more hassle to set-up face unlock, fingerprint
recognition and NFC pairing compared to having to set-up _only_ fingerprint
recognition. They are just two simple extra settings, and then NFC pairing and
face unlock are pretty much out of the way.

NFC pairing could automatically activate when you try to use fingerprint
recognition, being in range. And Face Unlock just activates while you hold
your phone in hand, like Google did in Android 5.0.

